# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  What size Dyna Bolts?

## whiteknightoz

Am splitting up the triple garage into a couple of extra rooms and was wondering what size dynabolts I should be using to fix the bottom of the wall frame to the concrete slab?  and how many bolts should I be using? I was thinking 1 bolt every metre of wall? 
And is Bunnings the place to go to buy the dynabolts or is there a cheaper alternative in Brisbane?

----------


## Jacksin

Before you charge into building extra rooms etc, I would be more concerned if there is any dampness membrane under your garage floor.

----------


## whiteknightoz

> Before you charge into building extra rooms etc, I would be more concerned if there is any dampness membrane under your garage floor.

  How can I tell?  I take it from the name that this is to stop rising damp?  What if I was to paint the floor with some sort of waterproof sealant before I threw the carpet down?

----------


## Make it work

> Am splitting up the triple garage into a couple of extra rooms and was wondering what size dynabolts I should be using to fix the bottom of the wall frame to the concrete slab? and how many bolts should I be using? I was thinking 1 bolt every metre of wall? 
> And is Bunnings the place to go to buy the dynabolts or is there a cheaper alternative in Brisbane?

  10 x 100 sleeve anchors (Dynabolts as Ramset call them) placed up to 50mm away from every second stud, if that makes sense. So assuming that the stud spacing is 450, then the fixings are about 900 spacing but placed close to the studs rather than in the middle of the space. 
There are other fixings that may be easier to use, sleeve anchors are made to a price and so the quality has gone out the window. 
I suggest you contact Powers Fasteners in Brisbane, ask them for some advice, and the name of a good fastener supplier close to you, they have distributors every where and also have some really good and easy to use fasteners for frame fixing. 
BTW Bunnies may well be the most expensive place to buy fasteners and they have a very limited range compared to a specialised fastener merchant, but they are so handy open till 9pm and all. 
As for the water proofing, is there any way of contacting the original builder and asking them? Otherwise, if you have any way of digging to see the side of the slab and look for orange plastic.

----------


## whiteknightoz

Thanks Alan I will give them a call tomorrow about the fasteners. 
As for the water proofing, I will dig it out this weekend and check, If it dont find the yellow plastic what are my alternatives?

----------


## Make it work

> If it dont find the yellow plastic what are my alternatives?

  I am not the best person to advise you on that but if you do use a surface coating, you must be sure that any holes made by drilling or nailing, possibly even the safe edge of the carpet don't undermine the integrity of the moisture barrier. 
Be sure to post the results of your research.

----------


## marz1

Even if there isnt plastic underneath any moisture is not enought to affect your carpet as the slab is thick enough and unless you can actually see a problem o rising damp then its fine.
If you want to you can seal the concrete with a good sealer to make sure, something that goes on thick, like the type they use to seal slabs to install timber floring like bostik or Selley vbs vapour barrier i can vouch for it as it goes on very thick l, and dries by the next day hard as a rock and thick like a plastic brarrier no water can get through.

----------


## marz1

Just use m10 dynabolts at 500cts.If you end up sealing the slab Any holes you drill in the slab for bolts are insignificant regarding moisture barrier its not like theres a huge problem with moisture where you are.

----------


## whiteknightoz

> Even if there isnt plastic underneath any moisture is not enought to affect your carpet as the slab is thick enough and unless you can actually see a problem o rising damp then its fine.
> If you want to you can seal the concrete with a good sealer to make sure, something that goes on thick, like the type they use to seal slabs to install timber floring like bostik or Selley vbs vapour barrier i can vouch for it as it goes on very thick l, and dries by the next day hard as a rock and thick like a plastic brarrier no water can get through.

  Thanks, thats what I was wanting to hear  :Smilie:   My mate said the same thing but I wasnt sure.  The slab is over 10 years old and there is no sign of any rising dampness so I wont worry about the sealer...

----------

